# Deontay Wilder is becoming a laughing stock!



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

@ 27-0 He fought a 41 yr old Audley Harrison (who can only fight 3 rounders nowadays). 

@ 28-0 He is fighting a semi retired 37 yr old Siarhei Liakhovich (who has lost 4 of his last 6 fights).

@ 29-0 Rumours are he is fighting a 50+ Jean Claude Van Damme should the muscles from brussels recover in time from his recent Hip operation!

I'm still trying to work out if he has fought anyone above the C+ level! He is approaching 30 pro fights and has yet to fight anyone in the top 10! Is this a new record?


----------



## cip motown boxing (Jun 5, 2013)

lol at wilder.. wilder vs shannon briggs after liakhovich

an if he really has balls if tony beats price then he will fight tony thompson..but that might be to risky for him to fight a 40 sumthin yr old whos actually winning meaningful fights


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder is a jole nothing more, He said it would be a better fighter than Chisora. He is stuipid. You should fight These guys 10 (at least) fights ago.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

"Becoming"...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder's career is not being managed well. If he's fighting bums, then he should learn how to box very effectively against them rather than going straight in like he did against Audley Harrison, trying to get the easy win. It does absolutely nothing for him. He's had enough KO's on his resume, it's all just for validation now which will eventually paralyse him and fuck him in his own ass, rather than actually cutting the shit and getting better.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Believe it or not, Harrison and Liakhovich are huge steps up from the "competition" he was fighting before. Liakhhovich might KO him!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Believe it or not, Harrison and Liakhovich are huge steps up from the "competition" he was fighting before. Liakhhovich might KO him!


Liakhovich is a step up from Audley. Yet I would be very suprised if Liakhovich has fighting left in him. Wilder just should say that he is still learning the game. You cant take him serious as a contender.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Liakhovich is decent no great but decent he won some round against Helenius (ok isn't great but a complete bum couldn't do that). He is now really old and probably done but he is still experienced and has maybe even a chance against Wilder if he is at least as good as against Helenius. Wilder hasn't fought anyone good but he is at least really stepping up in competition he fought Kelvin Price and after that Harrison and now Liakhovich ok none of them is really good but a big sep up from the cab drivers he was fighting before


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I often think he would have been better off continuing in the amateurs for another Olympic cycle, he would have had good competition, and surely the Olympic coaches would have sorted out his technique. Besides, he's a heavyweight, they often peak later, and he had only like 1 year of boxing before the Olympics


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Liahovich is a great opponent, he will be game and most likely go rounds with him

Wilder is untested, he needs to be dragged into the middle to late rounds, Liahovich has never been blasted out early in his career

If Wilder were to take him out quickly with one shot that would vindicate his power, but hopefully he gets taken past round 5


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Liakhovich is a step up from Audley. Yet I would be very suprised if Liakhovich has fighting left in him. Wilder just should say that he is still learning the game. You cant take him serious as a contender.


The sad thing is that I think she's ranked by some of the bodies


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Liakhovich was finished years ago. The Brewster fight probably took a great deal out of both of them!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Liahovich is a great opponent, he will be game and most likely go rounds with him
> 
> Wilder is untested, he needs to be dragged into the middle to late rounds, Liahovich has never been blasted out early in his career
> 
> If Wilder were to take him out quickly with one shot that would vindicate his power, but hopefully he gets taken past round 5


Liakhovich is so past prime it isnt even funny. He has a Long lay off and is coming from two clear defeats! These are guys who Wilder should fight 10 fights ago! That Wilder says he fights a better Opponent than Chisora is a joke nothing more. Well at least it is a step up from Audley. So not that bad. But even after that fight Wilder hasnt fought anybody decent.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Liakhovich is decent no great but decent he won some round against Helenius (ok isn't great but a complete bum couldn't do that). He is now really old and probably done but he is still experienced and has maybe even a chance against Wilder if he is at least as good as against Helenius. Wilder hasn't fought anyone good but he is at least really stepping up in competition he fought Kelvin Price and after that Harrison and now Liakhovich ok none of them is really good but a big sep up from the cab drivers he was fighting before


Man he got knocked out against Helenius in a bad fashion. He also got beaten up against Jennings. Wilder, his team and GBP are a joke.

Tell me what you want. But a fighter is not A SLAVE OF HIS PROMOTER. There is no excuse for Wilder fighting these kind of guys.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I often think he would have been better off continuing in the amateurs for another Olympic cycle, he would have had good competition, and surely the Olympic coaches would have sorted out his technique. Besides, he's a heavyweight, they often peak later, and he had only like 1 year of boxing before the Olympics


Nah he would have just adapted and amateur style which would have been even worse he would probably have become another Audley. And the amateur system isn't great in most countries the time he would spend with coaches would be too little and as I've said even if he learned something it would be horrible for his pro career


LuckyLuke said:


> Man he got knocked out against Helenius in a bad fashion. He also got beaten up against Jennings. Wilder, his team and GBP are a joke.
> 
> Tell me what you want. But a fighter is not A SLAVE OF HIS PROMOTER. There is no excuse for Wilder fighting these kind of guys.


I'm not saying it's a good opponent but it's a better opponent than Audley he's now at least fighting world level jounreyman and not guys who aren't even full time boxers. Not good but better


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm not saying it's a good opponent but it's a better opponent than Audley he's now at least fighting world level jounreyman and not guys who aren't even full time boxers. Not good but better


We really cant know that. Liak vs Helenius and Jennings were really bad fights for him. He got batterd in there.
If Liak had anything left Helenius and certainly Jennings took everything.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

he is trying sneak into a championship bout and when it happens it'll look something like this/

Grant>Wilder


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jennings is the real american HW prospect....
Wilder vs Fury would be great though...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I will never understand the praise this man gets. People always mock the majority of the heavyweights outside the Klits and Povetkin. Guys like Chisora, Price, Fury , Cunningham get alot of unwarranted abuse.

At least they are out there fighting top names, putting their records on the line. Resumes are a big part of boxing, this guys is an utter joke and isnt going to change. I mean this is a guy who in my opinion, has ducked Derek Chisora to fight another couple of stiffs. What happened to all that assault charge bullshit, its gone out the window, just an excuse!

Listen Chisora would flatten Wilder, the guy hasnt been in with a live opponent after 28 fights. When Audley Harrison in his last fight is his standout victory you know hes been fighting cans. 

Now I see the guys fighting a shot Liakhovich, whos had 6 fights in the past 7 years and lost 4 of them! My fucking word!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Jennings is the real american HW prospect....
> Wilder vs Fury would be great though...


Fury would have this pretender out in 3 rounds and I'm being deadly serious.

Just look at the opponents resumes, age difference and Fury even has fought 7 times less!
Wilders resume makes Furys look like Juan Manuel Marquez. Fury has been in testing fights and live opponents from nearly the start.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I will never understand the praise this man gets.


He gets praised ? He is critized everytime his name is mentioned.....


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree Jennings is the best US prospect at the moment, Mitchell seems to be pretty limited skill wise and makes only small improvements I doubt he has a chance fo winning a belt post Wlad. jennings is improving and fights pretty smart for a guy with such a short career and no amateur experience he is clearly the most skilled but I think Wilder won't do horrible in the post Klitschko era he isn't great but he has power and he could maybe hold a belt at one point he is young enough I'm not saying he will I'm unsure about that but he could Fury will most likely hold a belt at one point it's going to be interesting if there could be another Klitschko like situation in a few years with Tyson not wanting to fight Hughie Fury who even though it's really early to say also seems to have some talent


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> he is trying sneak into a championship bout and when it happens it'll look something like this/
> 
> Grant>Wilder


Who is Lewis in today's division? Wladimir is no where near as aggressive as that 2000 version of Lewis and by the time Wilder gets to Wlad. Wlad will be almost 40.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is nothing more than a hate thread.
We don't need hate threads like this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wilder is shite. He's not becoming a laughing stock, he's always been one.


----------



## cip motown boxing (Jun 5, 2013)

wilder fights bums but he can be a force when he finally steps up. we will just have to keep waiting.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> @ 27-0 He fought a 41 yr old Audley Harrison (who can only fight 3 rounders nowadays).
> 
> @ 28-0 He is fighting a semi retired 37 yr old Siarhei Liakhovich (who has lost 4 of his last 6 fights).
> 
> ...


at age 29, David Price fought a 40 year old Harrison

Bryant Jennings KO'd Liakhovich just last year.

The same prospects thought to be superior to Wilder are fighting the same competition.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Fury would have this pretender out in 3 rounds and I'm being deadly serious.
> 
> Just look at the opponents resumes, age difference and Fury even has fought 7 times less!
> Wilders resume makes Furys look like Juan Manuel Marquez. Fury has been in testing fights and live opponents from nearly the start.


Fury has been dropped and hurt by featherfisted Cruiserweights..Fury's best win is over an old Steve Cunningham. He doesn't have a great resume lol.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> at age 29, David Price fought a 40 year old Harrison
> 
> Bryant Jennings KO'd Liakhovich just last year.
> 
> The same prospects thought to be superior to Wilder are fighting the same competition.


Not in theire 29. fight.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Laikovitch is a guy after a pay check on the way down, still waiting for Wilder vs live opponent.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

cip motown boxing said:


> wilder fights bums but he can be 'A Force' when he finally steps up. we will just have to keep waiting.


Yeah I see that as his level as well.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Fury has been dropped and hurt by featherfisted Cruiserweights..Fury's best win is over an old Steve Cunningham. He doesn't have a great resume lol.


Cunninghams not old, and he was never badly hurt from Cunningham, his balance is shit so he gets dropped but is always back up. Hes never been KO'd.

He's beaten Chisora, Cunningham, Pajkic, Maddalone, Kevin Johnson, Rogan, McDermott twice. *And hes only 24*

As I said its not oustanding but its not a list of bums compared to what Wilder has fought and is fighting in his career.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Many of these same cats were saying Audley was going to beat Wilder, but whatever.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Cunninghams not old, and he was never badly hurt from Cunningham, his balance is shit so he gets dropped but is always back up. Hes never been KO'd.
> 
> He's beaten Chisora, Cunningham, Pajkic, Maddalone, Kevin Johnson, Rogan, McDermott twice. *And hes only 24*
> 
> As I said its not oustanding but its not a list of bums compared to what Wilder has fought and is fighting in his career.


Come on I like Fury but you are just a fanboy he was hurt against Cunningham he held on for dear life in that round and it almost looked like Cunningham would be able to stop him


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> he is trying sneak into a championship bout...


It's an all too common practice these days guys 'sneaking into a championship bout'. There are some guys around with very misleading career numbers. You only have to glance through who they have actually fought to see through the charade.

We have an Aussie heavyweight who is 24-1 and never beaten anyone of any note whatsoever.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

His management is using the Gerry Cooney blueprint to a title shot too bad Wilder won't sell 32,000 tickets or make the money Cooney made.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Cunninghams not old, and he was never badly hurt from Cunningham, his balance is shit so he gets dropped but is always back up. Hes never been KO'd.
> 
> He's beaten Chisora, Cunningham, Pajkic, Maddalone, Kevin Johnson, Rogan, McDermott twice. *And hes only 24*
> 
> As I said its not oustanding but its not a list of bums compared to what Wilder has fought and is fighting in his career.


Sorry, but Fury's knockdowns are not because of 'Balance' they are because of his Chin.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

He's a young guy paying the bills and ballyhooing. It makes no difference to me, honestly. Granted, I rate fighters like Scott and Jennings in the division and I don't rate Wilder yet- and think his management is mishandling him if, and only if, they want him to have an honest shot to fulfill the potential he may have. See what I did there? I worked Michael Grant's name in the beginning of that last sentence. Heh. Annnnnnyway, Liakhovich, even at this stage, will likely be a better resistance and experience man than anyone Wilder's fought. Nothing to get thine panties in a bunch over. Did I use "thine" in the correct way? I rarely do. But I like the sound of it anyway. Because I'm a douche bag. That's why. I'm a big douche bag who uses "thine" on boxing forums. I've no shame about it either.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jennings and Helenius fight Liakhovich and it is okay, Deontay fights him and it is an embarassment.
Deontay has eurotards shook.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

will bump to laugh at you in a couple years when wilder will prove to be a top 10 dude. no one is hyping him, look at this thread for evidence..... if anything he's being underrated and criticized. yes he needs to step up but he doesn't present much for anyone int he way of a payday so who wants to risk getting hit by one of his haymakers? he's gradually stepped up each time out in the last 3 fights and he can only go up from here now that he's getting showtime fights so if he is what you fools say he is he will be found out soon. wilder may never be a champ but he's top 10 material easy and would shatter fury's glass chin. i don't see what's not to like about a vulnerable HW with huge power who loves to try and bomb people out. He's got a questionable chin and isn't very sharp technically but he's got speed, power, size and athleticism. If he's successful he could bring big crowds back to boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder is being brought along exactly how he should be with a person coming from the bad base he came from in terms of skills. He has just now started to look balanced in the ring by nature, without thinking about it.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish he would step it up and fight someone, and they are clearly protecting his chin, but Manswell, Beck, Kelvin Price and Audley were not terrible, and Lyakovich is the best name yet. 

Lets see where he goes from here.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Wilders a complete joke


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

he should fight the winner of thompson v price...

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMB SQWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder is being brought along exactly how he should be with a person coming from the bad base he came from in terms of skills. He has just now started to look balanced in the ring by nature, without thinking about it.


i see where your coming from, but i still thought his finishing against harrison was wild, he was flinging and swinging his arms out like crazy, he nearly fell over if i remember correctly...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jennings and Helenius fight Liakhovich and it is okay, Deontay fights him and it is an embarassment.
> Deontay has eurotards shook.


Helenius fought Liak two years ago. And since these two years Liak got battered badly. If Liak turns up like he did against Helenius he will Ko Wilder. But I dont think he has much left.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

NoMas said:


> i see where your coming from, but i still thought his finishing against harrison was wild, he was flinging and swinging his arms out like crazy, he nearly fell over if i remember correctly...


Not nearly. He fell down to the floor. It was quite funny.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe he's still fighting bums. Dude needs to step up or quit the pro game because knocking out mail-men is doing fuck-all for him. As someone mentioned, I think there are only ~3 American prospects: Seth Mitchell, Bryant Jennings, and Malik Scott. The rest aren't all that great, but I say about three because Seth Mitchell did not look good in losing to Banks nor did he look good in winning against Banks. It was fantastic how he reversed that loss, but he was still getting caught by Banks. I just hope Price can do the same against Tony Thompson.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Helenius fought Liak two years ago. And since these two years Liak got battered badly. If Liak turns up like he did against Helenius he will Ko Wilder. But I dont think he has much left.


Right...exactly as Bama just said...when Helenius fought him it was "OK", but with Wilder it's a "disgrace". Thanks for repeating it for him...I guess?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

NoMas said:


> i see where your coming from, but i still thought his finishing against harrison was wild, he was flinging and swinging his arms out like crazy, he nearly fell over if i remember correctly...


Wilder is being groomed to KO Wlad... not to KO a Holyfield or a Ali. Wlad will freak out when Wilder start windmilling and we all know it.
You train a special style to fight against people with bad chins. Once Wilder KO Wlad.. he himself will go on to getting Kayoed... his style is only good against Wlad

The truth of the matter is, anybody with a above average punch have the ability to KO Wlad.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Right...exactly as Bama just said...when Helenius fought him it was "OK", but with Wilder it's a "disgrace". Thanks for repeating it for him...I guess?


Its a difference when I fight a guy who actually was winning fights or a guy who just lost two fights in a row in devastating fashion.
Ya know brah?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wilder is being groomed to KO Wlad... not to KO a Holyfield or a Ali. Wlad will freak out when Wilder start windmilling and we all know it.
> You train a special style to fight against people with bad chins. Once Wilder KO Wlad.. he himself will go on to getting Kayoed... his style is only good against Wlad
> 
> The truth of the matter is, anybody with a above average punch have the ability to KO Wlad.


Everybody with an above average punch can KO anybody.


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Liakhovich has more rust on him than the Titanic. This would have been a good test for Wilder, five years ago.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> will bump to laugh at you in a couple years when wilder will prove to be a top 10 dude. *no one is hyping him*, look at this thread for evidence..... if anything he's being underrated and criticized. yes he needs to step up but he doesn't present much for anyone int he way of a payday so who wants to risk getting hit by one of his haymakers? he's gradually stepped up each time out in the last 3 fights and he can only go up from here now that he's getting showtime fights so if he is what you fools say he is he will be found out soon. wilder may never be a champ but* he's top 10 material easy and would shatter fury's glass chin.* i don't see what's not to like about a vulnerable HW with huge power who loves to try and bomb people out. He's got a questionable chin and isn't very sharp technically but he's got speed, power, size and athleticism. If he's successful he could bring big crowds back to boxing.


Just look at what you wrote there. Naivety at it's finest.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Just look at what you wrote there. Naivety at it's finest.


Dude is fucking crazy if he thinks no one is hyping Wilder. Dan Ambrose licks Wilder's ass everytime this dude fights a new bum.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not nearly. He fell down to the floor. It was quite funny.


Yeah thought so, I wasn't really impressed...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

People forget that Audley also got knocked out in devastating fashion against Sprott.
And that 41 year old Audley is Wilders best win after years as a pro and 28 fights. His team and gbp something we dont know.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wilder is being groomed to KO Wlad... not to KO a Holyfield or a Ali. Wlad will freak out when Wilder start windmilling and we all know it.
> You train a special style to fight against people with bad chins. Once Wilder KO Wlad.. he himself will go on to getting Kayoed... his style is only good against Wlad
> 
> The truth of the matter is, anybody with a above average punch have the ability to KO Wlad.


Not at all, Wlad will stay tall and composed and deal with him like he has with most fighters, his wild swinging will get him no where... Wlads a seasoned pro, he will deal with unlisensed style shooting from the hip punches...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> People forget that Audley also got knocked out in devastating fashion against Sprott.
> And that 41 year old Audley is Wilders best win after years as a pro and 28 fights. His team and gbp something we dont know.


Yeah, they know he's getting knocked the fuck out as soon as he steps up. I can't believe that people on ESB were claiming everyone is ducking him, which is why he hasn't stepped up in competition.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

This great hope of US HW's is an amateur, he is so crude to watch it is cringeworthy.

I literally feel embarrassed for him when I see how crude and lacking in technique that he really is, whilst beating fighters who are not even current top 100.

"Becoming" a joke.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

where did they dig up the "White Wolf" from?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread is despicable, who had Lucas, Kovalev or Golovkin fought by the time they were 27? We all know why the thread starter is attacking Wilder but defending black fighters is a banning on here so I won't say it.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its a difference when I fight a guy who actually was winning fights or a guy who just lost two fights in a row in devastating fashion.
> Ya know brah?


Just admit the truth.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Just admit the truth.


Why is Cumshot back?
He will start this racist bullshit anyway.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder fights for 5 years and still not a decent Opponent.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why is Cumshot back?
> He will start this racist bullshit anyway.


Ha when you say that I picture you wanting me to nut in your face, man you hate blacks and your comments in this thread show it.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wilder fights for 5 years and still not a decent Opponent.


Okay name me 1 decent opponent Kovalav, Golovkin or Lucas fought by 27 or are you being racist having a double standard?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Okay name me 1 decent opponent Kovalav, Golovkin or Lucas fought by 27 or are you being racist having a double standard?


Kovalev fights for 4 years and has good wins and fights for a World Title. At the Age of 27 Golovkin already was WBA Interim Champion and has fought much better guys than Wilder.m Like Tapia. Wilder best win after 5 years of boxing is Fraudley. Just stop talking shit! This is my last post against you. You are so deluded and stuipid it is not even funny anymore. Everyone knows that Wilder resume after 5 years of boxing is a joke. Now he fights another Opponent who is way over his prime and is coming from a Long lay off. He even said that this Opponent would be better than Chisora. When does Wilder want to fight a decent Opponent? After 6 fucking years of boxing? Again. Dont waste your time to respond. I wont respond to you anymore. You are deluded as fuck.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Kovalev fights for 4 years and has good wins and fights for a World Title. At the Age of 27 Golovkin already was WBA Interim Champion and has fought much better guys than Wilder.m Like Tapia. Wilder best win after 5 years of boxing is Fraudley. Just stop talking shit! This is my last post against you. You are so deluded and stuipid it is not even funny anymore. Everyone knows that Wilder resume after 5 years of boxing is a joke. Now he fights another Opponent who is way over his prime and is coming from a Long lay off. He even said that this Opponent would be better than Chisora. When does Wilder want to fight a decent Opponent? After 6 fucking years of boxing? Again. Dont waste your time to respond. I wont respond to you anymore. You are deluded as fuck.


Kovalav is 30 I asked who he fought at 27 you dumb bitch, I've never seen anyone brag so much about winning an interim title or even defend GGG's resume at 27 congrats at being his biggest sucker. You are a Nazi piece of shit who can't give a black fighter credit for anything.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Kovalav is 30 I asked who he fought at 27 you dumb bitch, I've never seen anyone brag so much about winning an interim title or even defend GGG's resume at 27 congrats at being his biggest sucker. You are a Nazi piece of shit who can't give a black fighter credit for anything.


How can you give Wilder credit?
You can give him credit for knocking every opponent out. BUT: Every opponent he faced was supposed to getting knocked out.

PS: My favorite HW prospect/contender is Stiverne so stop talking that nazi shit.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

OneShot is a troll, but he makes very valid points lol


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> How can you give Wilder credit?
> You can give him credit for knocking every opponent out. BUT: Every opponent he faced was supposed to getting knocked out.
> 
> PS: My favorite HW prospect/contender is Stiverne so stop talking that nazi shit.


Nobody is saying he's faced the best or that he's anything but to call a fighter a joke is pathetic and it wouldn't be said if he was Russian. If he was having threads made about him claiming he's an ATG that would be one thing but no one acts like your side does with GGG, to me you randomly attacked a black prospect when white fighters hadn't fought anyone by 27 and got no shit, why don't you attack Lucas' resume?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> People forget that Audley also got knocked out in devastating fashion against Sprott.
> And that 41 year old Audley is Wilders best win after years as a pro and 28 fights. His team and gbp something we dont know.


Audley is David Price's best win too lol.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> OneShot is a troll, but he makes very valid points lol


I only troll the very worst people, no one on here hypes Wilder to be attacked for something everyone does, he's a year older than Terrance Crawford who everyone blows with no resume outside of a diminished Prescot.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Just look at what you wrote there. Naivety at it's finest.


The top 10 HW is horrible. Hell, Fury and Helenius are there and they suck plainly. Saying he could be a top 10 HW isn't hyping. It's a stark reality.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The top 10 HW is horrible. Hell, Fury and Helenius are there and they suck plainly. Saying he could be a top 10 HW isn't hyping. It's a stark reality.


He really is blinded by hate, I don't call him racist just cause it's a constant attack against blacks.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Nobody is saying he's faced the best or that he's anything but to call a fighter a joke is pathetic and it wouldn't be said if he was Russian. If he was having threads made about him claiming he's an ATG that would be one thing but no one acts like your side does with GGG, to me you randomly attacked a black prospect when white fighters hadn't fought anyone by 27 and got no shit, why don't you attack Lucas' resume?


What?
Wilders resume is a joke. There is no other way to describe it.
GGG fought Bouadla,Gardner,Khomitsky and other solid opponents when he was younger.

And its not only about age. Wilder is now almost FIVE YEARS a pro and dindt fought any opponent with a pulse. You find hardly a worse record then Wilders.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Audley is David Price's best win too lol.


So what?
David Prices resume is dog shit too.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What?
> Wilders resume is a joke. There is no other way to describe it.
> GGG fought Bouadla,Gardner,Khomitsky and other solid opponents when he was younger.
> 
> And its not only about age. Wilder is now almost FIVE YEARS a pro and dindt fought any opponent with a pulse. You find hardly a worse record then Wilder.


Wilder soon will be pro for 6 years and still not one single decent Opponent. He is Boytsov reloaded. This is just very very weak.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wilder soon will be pro for 6 years and still not one single decent Opponent. He is Boytsov reloaded. This is just very very weak.


Boytsov fought better opponents then Wilder. Much better.
Alone Guinn is much better then anything Wilder did in his whole pro career.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Has Wilder fought Botha yet? Must be coming up. :-(


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What?
> Wilders resume is a joke. There is no other way to describe it.
> GGG fought Bouadla,Gardner,Khomitsky and other solid opponents when he was younger.
> 
> And its not only about age. Wilder is now almost FIVE YEARS a pro and dindt fought any opponent with a pulse. You find hardly a worse record then Wilders.


It seems to be the same old song, black or American fighters can't move at their own pace, as said by Felix this is a hate thread, if this thread was made about another boxer people would call it a troll. Wilder is still called a prospect he can fight who he wants because fans don't claim he's shit, you notice none of the people who defend Wilder in here say Broner should be allowed to fight whoever he wants? It's because Broner is a hyped champ while to me Wilder is still learning. You want to say it's not about age but I do believe a 23 like Broner actually has been around boxing longer than 27 year old Wilder who took it up much later.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> It seems to be the same old song, black or American fighters can't move at their own pace, as said by Felix this is a hate thread, if this thread was made about another boxer people would call it a troll. Wilder is still called a prospect he can fight who he wants because fans don't claim he's shit, you notice none of the people who defend Wilder in here say Broner should be allowed to fight whoever he wants? It's because Broner is a hyped champ while to me Wilder is still learning. You want to say it's not about age but I do believe a 23 like Broner actually has been around boxing longer than 27 year old Wilder who took it up much later.


You dont learn anything from the opposition Wilder fought.
There is no excuse for Wilders resume. Deal with it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What does Wilder have to excuse about his resume?
He has been brought along at the right pace for his skill level and seems to be a couple of years behind his peers like Helenius, jennings, and MItchell, but he is doing the right things and coming along slowly and improving himself in every fight.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What does Wilder have to excuse about his resume?
> He has been brought along at the right pace for his skill level and seems to be a couple of years behind his peers like Helenius, jennings, and MItchell, but he is doing the right things and coming along slowly and improving himself in every fight.


That's cool, but what did he learn in his last fight? What skills did he improve?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> That's cool, but what did he learn in his last fight? What skills did he improve?


He dont learns anything. He fights These Kind of fighters to build up a record. He dont fights These shot fighters or blown up middleweights to learn. You dont learn anything from These Kind of fights. So far Wilder never faced a decent fighter who could test him. And this wont change anytime soon. Just look at his next Opponent. 37. Badly beaten in his last two fights and having a Long lay off. And this could be Wilder biggest test so far. After 6 years of pro boxing and after 28 fights. I really dont see anything good about his opposition. He could have fought decent journeyman. Who are hard to stop and who can make things difficult. but even that is too much for him. I wonder how long it will take until he fights a decent Opponent (not even a prospect or contender) just a decent fighter. I bet we have to wait 1-2 years.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> That's cool, but what did he learn in his last fight? What skills did he improve?


I saw already in the Price and Audley fight that his balance and the way he stalks has gotten better than his earlier fights.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I saw already in the Price and Audley fight that his balance and the way he stalks has gotten better than his earlier fights.


You mean when he started his windmill attack against Audley? You know that Wilder threw one proper Punch against Audley? Everything else was off Balance and wild? :lol:


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I saw already in the Price and Audley fight that his balance and the way he stalks has gotten better than his earlier fights.


I'd find it difficult to assess anything in the Audley fight, given how short it was. That's the trouble with a lot of Jonty's fights, he just goes straight for the KO, and his opponents are generally only too willing to lie down. At this stage he desperately needs to fight someone who can take him a few rounds, make him work on his skills, help him apply them in the ring. He can't keep knocking over these ninepins and magically expecting to improve.

Chisora would have been great. Heck, even someone like Dominick Guinn would have been decent. Lyak might take him a few rounds, but he's so battle worn at this point that there's no real guarantee.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> I'd find it difficult to assess anything in the Audley fight, given how short it was. That's the trouble with a lot of Jonty's fights, he just goes straight for the KO, and his opponents are generally only too willing to lie down. At this stage he desperately needs to fight someone who can take him a few rounds, make him work on his skills, help him apply them in the ring. He can't keep knocking over these ninepins and magically expecting to improve.
> 
> Chisora would have been great. Heck, even someone like Dominick Guinn would have been decent. Lyak might take him a few rounds, but he's so battle worn at this point that there's no real guarantee.


Ever think that no one can take his attack? If he lands clean you are going to sleep period. The Kelvin Price fight showed more than the harrison fight, if you have the time go review it. wilder had to work his way into range against a equally as lengthy and powerful guy, he did it while slipping his jab and setup a monster right. Also hurt him early off a left hook if I remember properly.

Either way the Liakovich fight is a nice step up for him and maybe if he fights again at the end of the year he'll face a Bowie Toupo or Sherman Williams type fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I saw already in the Price and Audley fight that his balance and the way he stalks has gotten better than his earlier fights.


You dindt answer the question.
And his balance got better? He fucking dropped to the floor because of his windmill action. Dude does so many mistakes but he wont learn because he doesnt fight opposition who are durable and can test him.
EVERYBODY of his opponents was supposed to getting knocked out.
There is no excuse for his resume. None.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> You dindt answer the question.
> And his balance got better? He fucking dropped to the floor because of his windmill action. Dude does so many mistakes but he wont learn because he doesnt fight opposition who are durable and can test him.
> EVERYBODY of his opponents was supposed to getting knocked out.
> There is no excuse for his resume. None.


Yep he had someone hurt and flurried to get a stoppage that he wanted. I'm sorry that hurt your feelings. LOL

Wilder has no reason to be ashamed of his resume he is moving up the right trajectory.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ever think that no one can take his attack? If he lands clean you are going to sleep period. The Kelvin Price fight showed more than the harrison fight, if you have the time go review it. wilder had to work his way into range against a equally as lengthy and powerful guy, he did it while slipping his jab and setup a monster right. Also hurt him early off a left hook if I remember properly.
> 
> Either way the Liakovich fight is a nice step up for him and maybe if he fights again at the end of the year he'll face a Bowie Toupo or Sherman Williams type fight.


LOL
Everybody of his opponents were not durable. Plain and simple. Tell me one guy Wilder fought who was known for his durability?
We just dont know how great Wilders power is. Because every opponent wa there to getting knocked out. Let Price fight the same opposition and he would also have 28 kos.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep he had someone hurt and flurried to get a stoppage that he wanted. I'm sorry that hurt your feelings. LOL
> 
> Wilder has no reason to be ashamed of his resume he is moving up the right trajectory.


He windmilled and dropped to the floor. Thats what happend. He dindt even land ONE good punch in his flurry.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I see Bama is biased again towards black american fighters.
If this guy would be white he would talk trash about him.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Magomed started his boxing career right before Wilder and his resume is just as poor as Wilder's, yet nobody is constantly crying about the 32 year old Abdusalamov needing to step up his competition. Yes, we know Wilder's resume isn't good and he probably needed to stay in the amateur's for another Olympic cycle but he needed the money to take care of his daughter. It's also fairly obvious that Wilder is actually slowly improving his competition, Price and Harrison were slight steps up and now Liakhovich is another small step up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Magomed is older so he has to go quicker, Deontay has the luxury of taking his time and that is good, he will be better for it than someone like Seth Mitchell who is getting rushed or Micheal grant who was rushed.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Magomed started his boxing career right before Wilder and his resume is just as poor as Wilder's, yet nobody is constantly crying about the 32 year old Abdusalamov needing to step up his competition. Yes, we know Wilder's resume isn't good and he probably needed to stay in the amateur's for another Olympic cycle but he needed the money to take care of his daughter. It's also fairly obvious that Wilder is actually slowly improving his competition, Price and Harrison were slight steps up and now Liakhovich is another small step up.


Magomeds resume is better.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Magomed vs Wilder, make it happen


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You dont learn anything from the opposition Wilder fought.
> There is no excuse for Wilders resume. Deal with it.


He's going to make millions boxing so you can deal with that, it's just so funny you defend older guys who are of smaller weight but attack him, he's 27 he can bullshit around for 3 more years and than step up and look good for years to come, you aren't being realistic about what Wilder is and the fact you build up GGG makes you look very hypocritical.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

28 fighters have gotten into the ring against Wilder. 28 have been brutally knocked the fuck out.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder is only 27 years old. That's like 22 for a light weight. Wilder can slowly step up and dominate at 29. It won't matter.

He is doing a fantastic job, I can't WAIT to see Wlad get his career ended by Wilder's right hand. Wilder's wing span is nuts, he'll destroy Wlad.

I can't wait. It's gonna be funny seeing Wlad convulse on the floor like a dying rat again.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

What is this obsession with bashing Wilder for not stepping up? The guy had a very limited amateur career before he turned pro, so he's being brought slowly.

Actually, I know exactly why he's being bashed. It's because he's an American HW. Denis Boytsov has been in the game years longer than Wilder and is yet to step up in spite of the fact that fans were on forums back in '06 claiming that he was the next big thing. 

If Wilder is a laughing stock, then Boytsov must be one of the biggest farces in the history of humanity. Yet I never hear a fucking peep about his level of competition of from any of the clowns who are so obsessed with bashing Wilder.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> What is this obsession with bashing Wilder for not stepping up? The guy had a very limited amateur career before he turned pro, so he's being brought slowly.
> 
> Actually, I know exactly why he's being bashed. It's because he's an American HW. Denis Boytsov has been in the game years longer than Wilder and is yet to step up in spite of the fact that fans were on forums back in '06 claiming that he was the next big thing.
> 
> If Wilder is a laughing stock, then Boytsov must be one of the biggest farces in the history of humanity.


Boytsovs resume is much better.
Cant even compare it with Wilders resume. Thats how bad it is.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ever think that no one can take his attack? If he lands clean you are going to sleep period. The Kelvin Price fight showed more than the harrison fight, if you have the time go review it. wilder had to work his way into range against a equally as lengthy and powerful guy, he did it while slipping his jab and setup a monster right. Also hurt him early off a left hook if I remember properly.
> 
> Either way the Liakovich fight is a nice step up for him and maybe if he fights again at the end of the year he'll face a Bowie Toupo or Sherman Williams type fight.


I haven't seen the Kelvin Price fight in its entirety yet. Just the stoppage. Heard it was one of his better performances.

I hope Lyak gets to take him rounds. He badly needs it.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wilder is only 27 years old. That's like 22 for a light weight. Wilder can slowly step up and dominate at 29. It won't matter.
> 
> He is doing a fantastic job, I can't WAIT to see Wlad get his career ended by Wilder's right hand. Wilder's wing span is nuts, he'll destroy Wlad.
> 
> I can't wait. It's gonna be funny seeing Wlad convulse on the floor like a dying rat again.


Ha they don't know shit


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> What is this obsession with bashing Wilder for not stepping up? The guy had a very limited amateur career before he turned pro, so he's being brought slowly.
> 
> Actually, I know exactly why he's being bashed. It's because he's an American HW. Denis Boytsov has been in the game years longer than Wilder and is yet to step up in spite of the fact that fans were on forums back in '06 claiming that he was the next big thing.
> 
> If Wilder is a laughing stock, then Boytsov must be one of the biggest farces in the history of humanity. Yet I never hear a fucking peep about his level of competition of from any of the clowns who are so obsessed with bashing Wilder.


There are expectations that come with being an Olympic medallist and Wilder isn't meeting them, despite having had nearly six years to do so. Still, I doubt anybody would mind Jonty if he wasn't constantly being shoved in our faces as the next big thing at heavyweight, albeit mainly be people with a vested interest in him and overeager fans wowed by his superficial athletic talents and meaningless KO streak.

I look forward to seeing how he does against his next few opponents, provided they're each a gradual step up from the last. Will let us know if he's really ready to join the Furies and Jenningses of the world. As of right now, he hasn't done enough to be considered on their level.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Boytsovs resume is much better.
> Cant even compare it with Wilders resume. Thats how bad it is.


Much better? Who the fuck has Boytsov beaten that impresses you? A shot Dominick Guinn? Darnell Wilson? Maddolone? Taras Bidenko?

Boytsov didn't even start to fight the "big names" that I just mentioned until he had as much pro experience as Wilder has now.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> There are expectations that come with being an Olympic medallist and Wilder isn't meeting them, despite having had nearly six years to do so..Still, I doubt anybody would mind Jonty if he wasn't constantly being shoved in our faces as the next big thing at heavyweight, albeit mainly be people with a vested interest in him and overeager fans wowed by his superficial athletic talents and meaningless KO streak.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how he does against his next few opponents, provided they're each a gradual step up from the last. Will let us know if he's really ready to join the Furies and Jenningses of the world. As of right now, he hasn't done enough to be considered on their level


If you want to make this argument, do it without exaggerating. Wilder has been fighting professionally for four and a half years not six. And what expectations are you talking about? The guy made the Olympic team and managed to win a medal with very limited amateur experience. He gets almost no hype in the US sporting media outside of the occasional undercard appearance whatsoever. The only people that have such high "expectations" about him beating ranked opponents this early in his career are clowns like you who are looking for reasons to shit on him.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> If you want to make this argument, do it without exaggerating. Wilder has been fighting professionally for four and a half years not six. And what expectations are you talking about? The guy made the Olympic team and managed to win a medal with very limited amateur experience. He gets almost no hype in the US sporting media outside of the occasional undercard appearance whatsoever. The only people that have such high "expectations" about him beating ranked opponents this early in his career are clowns like you who are looking for reasons to shit on him.


Pardon me. Not an exaggeration, just an honest mistake.

He's not in the least bit early in his career, though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> Much better? Who the fuck has Boytsov beaten that impresses you? A shot Dominick Guinn? Darnell Wilson? Maddolone? Taras Bidenko?
> 
> Boytsov didn't even start to fight the "big names" that I just mentioned until he had as much pro experience as Wilder has now.


New to boxing?
Bidenko was when Boytsov fought a contender. And yes Guinn and Maddalone are much better wins then 41 old Audley and Kelvin Price. Next to that Wilder dindt have the big injury problems Boytosv had.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Kind of silly to argue that either man has a substantially better resume than the other when they both score so poorly in that department.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> New to boxing?
> Bidenko was when Boytsov fought a contender. And yes Guinn and Maddalone are much better wins then 41 old Audley and Kelvin Price. Next to that Wilder dindt have the big injury problems Boytosv had.


...and he fought all of those guys when he'd been a pro LONGER than Wilder. Also, there was a span of four plus years between Bidenko and Harrison. Boytsov's most recent fight after "stepping up" was an eight rounder against some tomato can. No word whatsoever has come about him facing serious competition after nine years in the game. Where's the outrage?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Pardon me. Not an exaggeration, just an honest mistake.
> 
> He's not in the least bit early in his career, though.


I think when people say early we are looking like he could realistically fight 12 more years because heavys peak later, he's also not a guy like Devon who was boxing since he was a kid.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Kind of silly to argue that either man has a substantially better resume than the other when they both score so poorly in that department.


Well its just false to say that Boytsovs resume is as worse as Wilders. Its just not true.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Kind of silly to argue that either man has a substantially better resume than the other when they both score so poorly in that department.


It's not about who has a better resume. It's about the appropriate level of criticism.

If Wilder were really being "shoved down" anybody's throat as a future star, I might agree. However, that's not what's happening.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well its just false to say that Boytsovs resume is as worse as Wilders. Its just not true.


Nobody has said that, but you. My point was that Boytsov hasn't faced much serious competition in his decade long career and that he didn't "step up" until he'd been fighting professionally for just as long as Wilder has been now. Yet I've never heard anybody attack him as much as you people attack Wilder in spite of the fact that Boytsov was being hyped as some kind of Russian Tyson in 2006.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I think when people say early we are looking like he could realistically fight 12 more years because heavys peak later, he's also not a guy like Devon who was boxing since he was a kid.


^This.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I think when people say early we are looking like he could realistically fight 12 more years because heavys peak later, he's also not a guy like Devon who was boxing since he was a kid.


Well neither is Jennings. There's a clear difference in where they currently are however.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> It's not about who has a better resume. It's about the appropriate level of criticism.
> 
> If Wilder were really being "shoved down" anybody's throat as a future star, I might agree. However, that's not what's happening.


Wilder fought overmatched opposition for five years. These guys are only there to getting knocked out.
Sry, thats not what boxing is about.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wilder fought overmatched opposition for five years. These guys are only there to getting knocked out.
> Sry, thats not what boxing is about.


...and Boytsov fought just as many no hopers when he had his hot KO streak for five plus years before he "stepped up" against Bidenko. Where was the criticism?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> It's not about who has a better resume. It's about the appropriate level of criticism.
> 
> If Wilder were really being "shoved down" anybody's throat as a future star, I might agree. However, that's not what's happening.


I'm not even a huge Wilder guy but no one on this site says anything good about him other than he has a future, they can't even claim Showtime shoves him down our throats or that Wilder has annoying fans who claim he's the GOAT, this would be like me picking on a random Russian fighter who no hypes like Khabib, no one hypes Khabib so making a thread about him would be ridiculous.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> ...and Boytsov fought just as many no hopers when he had his hot KO streak for five plus years before he "stepped up" against Bidenko. Where was the criticism?


So you agree with me or not?
Because I think the same about Boytsovs resume.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I'm not even a huge Wilder guy but no one on this site says anything good about him other than he has a future, they can't even claim Showtime shoves him down our throats or that Wilder has annoying fans who claim he's the GOAT, this would be like me picking on a random Russian fighter who no hypes like Khabib, no one hypes Khabib so making a thread about him would be ridiculous.


Who's Khabib?


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I'm not even a huge Wilder guy but no one on this site says anything good about him other than he has a future, they can't even claim Showtime shoves him down our throats or that Wilder has annoying fans who claim he's the GOAT, this would be like me picking on a random Russian fighter who no hypes like Khabib, no one hypes Khabib so making a thread about him would be ridiculous.


I'm not a Wilder fan either. I just think that it's bizarre to see an inexperienced fighter who hasn't said or done anything offensive and is just trying to improve himself and hone his craft get attacked by fans like this.

If there were _any _sort of real hype behind the guy, I would understand it. However, you never hear anything about him until he pops up on an undercard somewhere, then he's out of sight and out of mind again.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> I'm not a Wilder fan either. I just think that it's bizarre to see an inexperienced fighter who hasn't said or done anything offensive and is just trying to improve himself and hone his craft get attacked by fans like this.
> 
> If there were _any _sort of real hype behind the guy, I would understand it. However, you never hear anything about him until he pops up on an undercard somewhere, then he's out of sight and out of mind again.


Jennings is all this and more. No one "attacks" him for his resume level of opposition. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So you agree with me or not?
> Because I think the same about Boytsovs resume.


Agree with what? That idea that either guy should be called a fraud or joke by boxing fans? No, I don't.

Wilder started boxing in '05 and is still in his 20s in a division where guys can be dominant into their late 30s and 40s. I don't see a problem with the way that his pro career has unfold thus far.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> I'm not a Wilder fan either. I just think that it's bizarre to see an inexperienced fighter who hasn't said or done anything offensive and is just trying to improve himself and hone his craft get attacked by fans like this.
> 
> If there were _any _sort of real hype behind the guy, I would understand it. However, you never hear anything about him until he pops up on an undercard somewhere, then he's out of sight and out of mind again.


NOBODY improves with this opposition.
Tell me ONE learning fight Wilder had? What do you think Wilder learned from the Audley fight? In fact Wilder showed he dindt learn anything. Just windmilled again and dropped to the floor.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Who's Khabib?


Very good Russian fighter signed to Top Rank that no one hypes


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

People think Wilder improves with these kind of opponents dont know shit about boxing.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Jennings is all this and more. No one "attacks" him for his resume level of opposition. Why do you think that is?


I like how you put the word "attack" in quotation marks as if calling a guy a "fraud" and a "joke" repeatedly counts as intelligent criticism.

If Jennings' people want to move him along that quickly, then that's their prerogative. Has nothing to do with Wilder or his development as a fighter.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> I'm not a Wilder fan either. I just think that it's bizarre to see an inexperienced fighter who hasn't said or done anything offensive and is just trying to improve himself and hone his craft get attacked by fans like this.
> 
> If there were _any _sort of real hype behind the guy, I would understand it. However, you never hear anything about him until he pops up on an undercard somewhere, then he's out of sight and out of mind again.


The thing is the guys in here claim GGG is an ATG the guys talking down on Wilder are the hipsters who chase the next big thing the hypocrisy is amazing


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

again Wilder does not fight to improve. His Management builds up a record nothing more


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> I like how you put the word "attack" in quotation marks as if calling a guy a "fraud" and a "joke" repeatedly counts as intelligent criticism.
> 
> If Jennings' people want to move him along that quickly, then that's their prerogative. Has nothing to do with Wilder or his development as a fighter.


It does explain why he gets heat while Bryant doesn't.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> I like how you put the word "attack" in quotation marks as if calling a guy a "fraud" and a "joke" repeatedly counts as intelligent criticism.
> 
> If Jennings' people want to move him along that quickly, then that's their prerogative. Has nothing to do with Wilder or his development as a fighter.


They have no common sense, I'm a troll for saying GGG's resume doesn't deserve this hype but they attack Wilder like this.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Very good Russian fighter signed to Top Rank that no one hypes


Cool. Look forward to seeing if he has the goods.

Nowhere near as big a name as Jonty though.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> People think Wilder improves with these kind of opponents dont know shit about boxing.


Of all the posters on this site you sound the newest, you learn from every round despite the level of comp, yes that even goes for GGG fighting 154 pounders.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> It does explain why he gets heat while Bryant doesn't.


It doesn't explain why other fighters who've been in the game as long as he has and have faced a similar level of competition don't.


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> again Wilder does not fight to improve. His Management builds up a record nothing more


Building his record to what end? To support the hype him that they're _not _fostering in the media?


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Of all the posters on this site you sound the newest, you learn from every round despite the level of comp, yes that even goes for GGG fighting 154 pounders.


Co-sign again.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> It doesn't explain why other fighters who've been in the game as long as he has and have face a similar level of competition don't.


As far as the thread starter and most of these posters the answer is a dislike of American fighters.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> Building his record to what end? To support the hype that the hype for him that they're _not _fostering in the media?


This is the only Wilder thread I've seen on here, the hype just doesn't exist.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

It's like Liakhovich is trying to get himself brain damage. He was doing great against Helenius and I started believing after a few rounds, then the ending was brutal. 

I'll get my hopes up again and they'll likely be shattered again, but I'd love to see him get one more decent win. If he pulled off the upset against Wilder that would definitely count


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Obviously it'd be great to see him step up in comp, and very slowly he is doing. Harrison was the best guy he'd faced. Lyak will be the best guy he'll have faced.

Maybe in a couple of years he'll be facing top ten opposition, hopefully.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Luf said:


> Obviously it'd be great to see him step up in comp, and very slowly he is doing. Harrison was the best guy he'd faced. Lyak will be the best guy he'll have faced.
> 
> Maybe in a couple of years he'll be facing top ten opposition, hopefully.


In a couple years he will be only 29........that will be a great time to step up into top 5. I think that's when he will end Wladimir's career anyways.

Imagine Wlad being hit by a Wilder right hand. Dude will die or something. Wlad's got a weak chin.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I think this whole thread is because people are scared he would knock out Fury


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> The thing is the guys in here claim GGG is an ATG the guys talking down on Wilder are the hipsters who chase the next big thing the hypocrisy is amazing


Please quote one post that actually has somebody stating that Golovkin is an all-time great. You constantly spout off about people claiming GGG is an ATG, yet I've never seen anybody say anything of the sort, outside of a joking manner.

Also, there is no hypocrisy. Gennady has already beaten a top ten world-rated middleweight in devastating fashion. Wilder has beaten nobody of note outside of an old Audley Harrison. So how the fuck is it hypocritical to support Golovkin and criticize Wilder?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

The yanks are desperate, so they cling to a club fighter, whose opponents would make Butterbean blush.

The UK has Haye, Price and Fury all as the real deal and genuine HW title contenders.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> In a couple years he will be only 29........that will be a great time to step up into top 5. I think that's when he will end Wladimir's career anyways.
> 
> Imagine Wlad being hit by a Wilder right hand. Dude will die or something. Wlad's got a weak chin.


wilder brings a kind of carefree agression that we haven't seen in the division for a long time. His style will probably see him get knocked out when he steps up but he sure brings excitement.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> I think this whole thread is because people are scared he would knock out Fury


unless someone here is a fury family member with not much faith in fury, why would anyone be scared of him getting knocked out?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Of all the posters on this site you sound the newest, you learn from every round despite the level of comp, yes that even goes for GGG fighting 154 pounders.


What did Wilder learn from the Audley fight?
You dont think Wilder could learn more from fights against durable opponents who come to win and can test him?
What does Wilder learn from fighting blown up middleweights? You dont learn anything from that.
And the Audley fight showed that. He just windmilled again and dropped to the fuckin floor. How many clean punches did Wilder land in his flurry? None!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thom said:


> Co-sign again.


You dont learn anything from fighting blown up middleweights.
You try to find some excuse for Wilders record. There is no excuse. Deal with it.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> @ 27-0 He fought a 41 yr old Audley Harrison (who can only fight 3 rounders nowadays).
> 
> @ 28-0 He is fighting a semi retired 37 yr old Siarhei Liakhovich (who has lost 4 of his last 6 fights).
> 
> ...


its either a case of poor management or his lack of heart


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Some posters just hate black american fighters and cannot be rational about it. It's funny that Fury gets hype and Wilder gets bashed when he's clearly better in every category than Fury is. Why the Fury hype? cause Fury beat Cunningham and an uninspired Chisora, both in very unimpressive fashion? Outside of that Wilders resume is comparable and none of you would put money on either Cunningham or Chisora over Wilder, you all know damn well that Wilder wouldn't have to come off the canvass to KO a shot featherfisted CW. If Wilder was a big white dude from the UK you'd all be slurping his balls claiming he's next king. Boxing fans are funny, they claim they want a big hard hitting exciting heavyweight and when a young dude fitting the description comes along they bash him cause he happens to be a black american. It will kill these posters if Broner becomes huge and succesful and WIlder somehow picks up a title at HW. I will do a ban bet with anyone that doesn't think Wilder will be a top 10 HW in 2 years time, not saying he's gonna be a champ (always has a punchers chance though) but top 10 he will be.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Some posters just hate black american fighters and cannot be rational about it. It's funny that Fury gets hype and Wilder gets bashed when he's clearly better in every category than Fury is. Why the Fury hype? cause Fury beat Cunningham and an uninspired Chisora, both in very unimpressive fashion? Outside of that Wilders resume is comparable and none of you would put money on either Cunningham or Chisora over Wilder, you all know damn well that Wilder wouldn't have to come off the canvass to KO a shot featherfisted CW. If Wilder was a big white dude from the UK you'd all be slurping his balls claiming he's next king. Boxing fans are funny, they claim they want a big hard hitting exciting heavyweight and when a young dude fitting the description comes along they bash him cause he happens to be a black american. It will kill these posters if Broner becomes huge and succesful and WIlder somehow picks up a title at HW. I will do a ban bet with anyone that doesn't think Wilder will be a top 10 HW in 2 years time, not saying he's gonna be a champ (always has a punchers chance though) but top 10 he will be.


It's also the reality that some black American posters cannot be rational about it either. You're definitely included in that. Remember you were saying Broner was the next p4p number one? You really can't throw stones, you're just as racially motivated at the people you're accusing.

And Fury is absolutely miles more established than Wilder. Wilder could be another Price for all we know. He's been on the canvas enough to be.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> It's also the reality that some black American posters cannot be rational about it either. You're definitely included in that. Remember you were saying Broner was the next p4p number one? You really can't throw stones, you're just as racially motivated at the people you're accusing.
> 
> And Fury is absolutely miles more established than Wilder. Wilder could be another Price for all we know. He's been on the canvas enough to be.


I'm not an American. And I never said Broner would be p4p #1, what I said was he would be the biggest name in boxing when pac and mayweather are done and although it's not as likely as it once was, he's still got chance to do that.... only canelo and cotto are bigger names right now. Wilder was dropped once early in his career, Fury's been dropped numerous times and was dropped hard recently by extremely featherfisted dudes like Pajkic (HW malignaggi power) and Cunningham who couldn't even hurt cruiserweights. They both have weak chins, they both have sloppy defense I'll give you that but in a battle of dudes with weak chins you choose the guy with power especially if the one with power (wilder) is much faster and likely to connect first and more often. Look I'm not claiming Wilder to be a world beater but he'll be a top 10 heavyweight and he's far better than Tyson Fury cause at least he's got athleticism and power going for him, Fury just has size and heart which we cannot say Deontay doesn't have until someone tests him. David Haye on the other hand is miles better than both. HW is shit right now so I don't get why people who claim they love watching KO's and exciting HW's don't like watching Wilder unless it's because they don't like american fighters....Wilder is what most people describe they like to watch in HW (power, size, aggression, speed) minus a great skillset, dude is exciting.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> I'm not an American. And I never said Broner would be p4p #1, what I said was he would be the biggest name in boxing when pac and mayweather are done and although it's not as likely as it once was, he's still got chance to do that.... only canelo and cotto are bigger names right now. Wilder was dropped once early in his career, Fury's been dropped numerous times and was dropped hard recently by extremely featherfisted dudes like Pajkic (HW malignaggi power) and Cunningham who couldn't even hurt cruiserweights. They both have weak chins, they both have sloppy defense I'll give you that but in a battle of dudes with weak chins you choose the guy with power especially if the one with power (wilder) is much faster and likely to connect first and more often. Look I'm not claiming Wilder to be a world beater but he'll be a top 10 heavyweight and he's far better than Tyson Fury cause at least he's got athleticism and power going for him, Fury just has size and heart which we cannot say Deontay doesn't have until someone tests him. David Haye on the other hand is miles better than both. HW is shit right now so I don't get why people who claim they love watching KO's and exciting HW's don't like watching Wilder unless it's because they don't like american fighters....Wilder is what most people describe they like to watch in HW (power, size, aggression, speed) minus a great skillset, dude is exciting.


Black North American would suffice then.

I'm pretty sure of you saying he was future p4p #1 on Eastside.

You're also not getting the point of this thread. Who's saying Wilder's boring? This is about his level of opposition which has been a joke. He's a heavyweight that's fighting another journeyman in his 29th fight with 28 knockout wins behind them and Audley being far and away the best of the bunch is pathetic. To cry racism at those making a very valid criticism is more pathetic.

Tyson Fury has been matched hard his whole career and is now fighting the third best heavyweight in the world whilst being two years younger, having seven less fights and turning pro after Wilder. That's why he's not getting the same disrespect from fans.

And look at the disrespect and criticism Cleverly has received on the Brit forums over the last 2 years over his abysmal level of opposition. It sounds to me like you've a serious dose of the ol black man persecution complex.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Black North American would suffice then.
> 
> I'm pretty sure of you saying he was future p4p #1 on Eastside.
> 
> ...


Nope never claimed he'd be p4p #1 but would love to witness the butthurt if that ever happened.

if wilder was white and from the uk he'd be a hero, we both know it. lol at Fury being matched hard his whole career, against who? a shot former cruiserweight titlist who can't punch? Chisora was his only tough match up against a decent HW. Liakhovich ain't too far behind Chisora and would make an itneresting fight vs Chisora. Wilders getting there and he can only go up in opposition from now on since he's getting showtime fights. If he is what people say he is we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I love Wilder










:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> I love Wilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his balance is just terrible


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

So what does that make David Price?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chisora is a club fighter with a big mouth. Only Brits think he's anything more.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

If Wilder were European the vast majority of these same guys would be hyping him to no end. Helenious comes to mind...Price would be another example, the fact is Wilder is faster, equally if not more power, and while obviously rough around the edges, he clearly has potential. It makes no sense why boxing fans would rather just bury their head in the sand as opposed to simply acknowledging he's got potential and pretty solid tools to work with. Who knows what may happen, but he's damn sure fun to watch.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> I love Wilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hurt the guy and admittedly went ape shit, not sure why that's a bad thing. Clearly Harrison was hurt and posed no threat, he made damn sure it was over right then and there.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> The yanks are desperate, so they cling to a club fighter, whose opponents would make Butterbean blush.
> 
> The UK has Haye, Price and Fury all as the real deal and genuine HW title contenders.


Price...seriously? Man come the fuck on, this is the shit Im talking about, he's been KO'd twice by Tony Thompson in what 7 total rounds? I mean what the fuck bro?


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

burn1 said:


> So what does that make David Price?


David Price is exposed.

Deontay Wilder is untested.

There may be very little difference between the two!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Wilder were European the vast majority of these same guys would be hyping him to no end. Helenious comes to mind...Price would be another example, the fact is Wilder is faster, equally if not more power, and while obviously rough around the edges, he clearly has potential. It makes no sense why boxing fans would rather just bury their head in the sand as opposed to simply acknowledging he's got potential and pretty solid tools to work with. Who knows what may happen, but he's damn sure fun to watch.


Helenius fought much better competition.
Even that Sprott win is better then Wilders best win (Audley).


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Wilder were European the vast majority of these same guys would be hyping him to no end.


This is such a recycled argument! I saw it being used by just about anyone on either side of the pond and refuted enthusistically by the same guys who will use it in their turn, like you just did now. "If K2 were black Americans people would be building them monuments in every state!"


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Price...seriously? Man come the fuck on, this is the shit Im talking about, he's been KO'd twice by Tony Thompson in what 7 total rounds? I mean what the fuck bro?


Price can be deleted from that list bro. He is clearly a domestic/EU level HW now and was brutally exposed by Tony not once but twice, credit where its due.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He hurt the guy and admittedly went ape shit, not sure why that's a bad thing. Clearly Harrison was hurt and posed no threat, he made damn sure it was over right then and there.


Yea, Wilder did the right thing there though it looked hilarious.
Especially when he nearly fell and als he also nearly hit the ref with a left hand :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, Wilder did the right thing there though it looked hilarious.
> Especially when he nearly fell and als he also nearly hit the ref with a left hand :lol:


Exactly. Wilder had Harrison hurt, and on THEN went for the kill, which is what he does in every fight. He's an extremely careful, controlled fighter, but with that killer instinct to finish off his opponent.

- And it's truly hilarious that the Wilder haters like to claim he "windmills" all the time, when in fact he's only done this in 2 fights. (Of the 20 or so that can be found online.)

Haterz gonna' hate......


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Exactly. Wilder had Harrison hurt, and on THEN went for the kill, which is what he does in every fight. He's an extremely careful, controlled fighter, but with that killer instinct to finish off his opponent.
> 
> - And it's truly hilarious that the Wilder haters like to claim he "windmills" all the time, when in fact he's only done this in 2 fights. (Of the 20 or so that can be found online.)
> 
> Haterz gonna' hate......


How many clear punches did you see there?
Windmiller dindt catch Audley with one good punch in that flurry.
It just looked like some amateur novice who goes crazy and doesnt know what he does.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> How many clear punches did you see there?
> Windmiller dindt catch Audley with one good punch in that flurry.
> It just looked like some amateur novice who goes crazy and doesnt know what he does.


He's young and hot headed. Precision comes with experience, so let's cut him some slack for the time being.
When (and if) he gets sparked two times in a row by some veteran, then let's compare him to the likes of David Price.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I think this whole thread is because people are scared he would knock out Fury


Come on. You're telling me he can beat Fury and you're saying no one's overhyping him? You clearly hold him in much higher regard than anything he's currently done in the sport for one. Fury might be a clown, but he's a current top ten fighter whether you agree with that or not. He's beaten Chisora, Johnson and Cunningham, fighters with no equivalent on Jonty's record, and worked his way into contention at the highest levels of the sport.

No one's scared of Jonty doing anything to him. He hasn't demonstrated he's on that level as yet.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> He's young and hot headed. Precision comes with experience, so let's cut him some slack for the time being.
> When (and if) he gets sparked two times in a row by some veteran, then let's compare him to the likes of David Price.


If you want to make an excuse for his windmilling fine. But dont say Wilder did the right thing. Because thats what Cable basically said: Windmilling is good.
Because its not good. And we saw why: Wilder dindt catch Audley with one good punch.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> If you want to make an excuse for his windmilling fine. But dont say Wilder did the right thing.


When did I do that?
Why would I ask anyone to cut the kid some slack for something he did right? :huh


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Wilder were European the vast majority of these same guys would be hyping him to no end. Helenious comes to mind...Price would be another example, the fact is Wilder is faster, equally if not more power, and while obviously rough around the edges, he clearly has potential. It makes no sense why boxing fans would rather just bury their head in the sand as opposed to simply acknowledging he's got potential and pretty solid tools to work with. Who knows what may happen, but he's damn sure fun to watch.


You're trying to turn this into a Europe vs America thing, which isn't representative of the issue.

Helenius had a lot of detractors, mainly Brits, but also Germans, Fins, etc, mostly because he just didn't look that impressive. Nonetheless, he was getting the wins against a decent crop of fighters, including three former world champions in Brewster, Peter, and Lyakhovich. He was a case of a fighter not looking good enough to get that excited about in a predictive sense and having to win guys over with actual results.

Jonty's the opposite. He's a fighter who gets certain fans' panties wet because of the way he fights and dispatches his foes, despite his resume being extremely thin. They look at him and predict certain results against top guys based on how he performs against a far lower class of fighter. Similar to Price, I suppose, though an even more extreme example. There's a danger in that, as should be obvious by now.

I agree that Jonty's got a bit of potential, and obviously hits extremely hard, but until he ups his level of competition I'm going to reserve my judgement about how well he'll be able to so against legitimate top ten opposition. To do otherwise is standing yourself on shaky ground.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Price...seriously? Man come the fuck on, this is the shit Im talking about, he's been KO'd twice by Tony Thompson in what 7 total rounds? I mean what the fuck bro?


Price and Jonty are very similar fighters. Difference thus far is that Price's limitations/weaknesses have already been exposed, while Wilder's haven't.

Wilder may or may not be a better fighter than Price, but we can't say for sure either way. Just because he's undefeated doesn't give him a one up.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> He's young and hot headed. Precision comes with experience, so let's cut him some slack for the time being.
> When (and if) he gets sparked two times in a row by some veteran, then let's compare him to the likes of David Price.


Lots of things come with experience, experience which Jonty and his team aren't getting enough of, mostly by design it now looks like. No slack should be given for that. Prospects that aren't matched tough, aren't forced to battle back from adversity or forced to put in rounds against opponents they can't simply bowl over aren't going to know their true limitations, the knowledge of which is important for any fighter, even the most seemingly talented. With every passing fight, Jonty's question mark is getting larger and more prominent.

A couple of people in this thread seem to want to turn this into a simplistic Europe vs America thing, as though us "Europeans" (what a laughably meaningless term!) are somehow jealous of Jonty or employing double standards in criticising him. But I for one have repeatedly lauded the efforts of Bryant Jennings, a fighter who came into the sport from almost identical circumstances (limited am background, late start, etc) but has done far greater things thus far and is therefore clearly worthy of more respect and backing.

When/if Jonty starts to get some better names on his record he'll get the respect he deserves.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Who the hell is "Jonty"?


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Who the hell is "Jonty"?


Wilder of course.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Lots of things come with experience, experience which Jonty and his team aren't getting enough of, mostly by design it now looks like. No slack should be given for that. Prospects that aren't matched tough, aren't forced to battle back from adversity or forced to put in rounds against opponents they can't simply bowl over aren't going to know their true limitations, the knowledge of which is important for any fighter, even the most seemingly talented. With every passing fight, Jonty's question mark is getting larger and more prominent.
> 
> A couple of people in this thread seem to want to turn this into a simplistic Europe vs America thing, as though us "Europeans" (what a laughably meaningless term!) are somehow jealous of Jonty or employing double standards in criticising him. But I for one have repeatedly lauded the efforts of Bryant Jennings, a fighter who came into the sport from almost identical circumstances (limited am background, late start, etc) but has done far greater things thus far and is therefore clearly worthy of more respect and backing.
> 
> When/if Jonty starts to get some better names on his record he'll get the respect he deserves.


Bryant Jennings has not done "far greater things". His best win is arguably against Sergei Liakhovich, the guy Deontay is getting crap for facing next.

Deontay has been stepping up the competition each fight. Small steps, but what do you want him to do, go all David Price and get brutally exposed with a too-soon-step-up fight? Or do you maybe want him to make incremental advances and maximize his potential?

A couple months ago people were like: "he's got to face a solid journeyman! Like a Guinn, a Sprott, even a Zack Page, dammit!". What are Liakhovich and Audley if not solid journeyman?

You're his manager. You just saw him windmilling the crap out of Audley. His power is terrifying, but his skillset ... needs refining. Who do you want him facing next. Someone substantially better than the white wolf? Who?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> How many clear punches did you see there?Windmiller dindt catch Audley with one good punch in that flurry.


Say what? You're fucking blind.End of discussion.Seriously.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Say what? You're fucking blind.End of discussion.Seriously.


Going for the kill =/= windmilling.
Deal with it.

And yes: Wilder dindt catch Audley with one clear punch in that flurry.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> You're his manager. You just saw him windmilling the crap out of Audley. His power is terrifying, but his skillset ... needs refining. Who do you want him facing next. Someone substantially better than the white wolf? Who?


Guys who would give him rounds. Guinn and co are far better fights for Wilder now then Audley,Greer and co.
And nobody knows if Liak has anything left. His fights against Helenius and Jennings were brutal beatdowns.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this "Jonty" shit...who is that?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Guys who would give him rounds. Guinn and co are far better fights for Wilder now then Audley,Greer and co.
> And nobody knows if Liak has anything left. His fights against Helenius and Jennings were brutal beatdowns.


Liak has never been knocked out before 9 and he can't give Wilder rounds?

You must think Wilder has terrific power!


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> What the fuck is this "Jonty" shit...who is that?


See post #181.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Bryant Jennings has not done "far greater things". His best win is arguably against Sergei Liakhovich, the guy Deontay is getting crap for facing next.
> 
> Deontay has been stepping up the competition each fight. Small steps, but what do you want him to do, go all David Price and get brutally exposed with a too-soon-step-up fight? Or do you maybe want him to make incremental advances and maximize his potential?
> 
> ...


Audley is not a solid anything. Lyak might be able to give Jonty some rounds, but it's hard to tell how much he has left at this point. Reason people (myself included) were mentioning fighters like Guinn and Williams as potential step up opponents is that they're known for their toughness without posing a massive threat. They're almost guaranteed to take him into the later rounds, most likely take him the distance. That's what Wilder needs at this moment, in order to grow as a fighter. It's not a matter of them being "better" or "worse" than Lyak, however that can be quantified at this point, but the type of fight they'd force out of Wilder.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Liak has never been knocked out before 9 and he can't give Wilder rounds?
> 
> You must think Wilder has terrific power!


Yes because he is shot.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Audley is not a solid anything. Lyak might be able to give Jonty some rounds, but it's hard to tell how much he has left at this point. Reason people (myself included) were mentioning fighters like Guinn and Williams as potential step up opponents is that they're known for their toughness without posing a massive threat. They're almost guaranteed to take him into the later rounds, most likely take him the distance. That's what Wilder needs at this moment, in order to grow as a fighter. It's not a matter of them being "better" or "worse" than Lyak, however that can be quantified at this point, but the type of fight they'd force out of Wilder.


Yes, Audley is better than a solid journeyman. David Haye fought him three fights ago, David Price (who was heartily praised for how fast he was being moved along) just fought him. Moreover, Audley has wins over numerous "solid journeyman" including Sprott, Rogan, Deric Rossy, Danny Williams. Can you really make this argument? Of course you can, if you want, but its provably silly.

And then splitting hairs between white wolf and Dominic Guinn as if there is some extraordinary gulf between the two? White Wolf is shot but Dominic Guinn is, what, in his prime?

White Wolf, never been out before 9 rounds, can't give rounds? Bryant Jennings irreparably damaged him?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Going for the kill =/= windmilling.Deal with it.And yes: Wilder dindt catch Audley with one clear punch in that flurry.


Seriously, dude, you're blind. There's just no other reply.Whatever, haterz gonna hate. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Yes, Audley is better than a solid journeyman. David Haye fought him three fights ago, David Price (who was heartily praised for how fast he was being moved along) just fought him. Moreover, Audley has wins over numerous "solid journeyman" including Sprott, Rogan, Deric Rossy, Danny Williams. Can you really make this argument? Of course you can, if you want, but its provably silly.
> 
> And then splitting hairs between white wolf and Dominic Guinn as if there is some extraordinary gulf between the two? White Wolf is shot but Dominic Guinn is, what, in his prime?
> 
> White Wolf, never been out before 9 rounds, can't give rounds? Bryant Jennings irreparably damaged him?


Like I said, Audley isn't a solid anything. Haye was given massive stick for making that fight with him because it was seen as a massive mismatch, which of course it was. Price wasn't exactly praised for taking him on either, though it was somewhat more acceptable given his level at the time and the fact that it was part of a busy fight schedule that saw him fighting four times that year.

Lyak might be a good opponent for Wilder but he's taken a bad beating in his last two fights. Guinn's never been stopped. I already said it isn't that there's a massive gulf in class between the two but that one opponent is much more liable to take Jonty rounds and give him things to think about. Lyak might do the same or he might fold. Impossible to say at this point.

Whatever though, I'm not really criticising the choice of opponent here. Even a faded formed champion is still a stern test and I'm glad Wilder's taking it.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> Yes, Audley is better than a solid journeyman. David Haye fought him three fights ago, David Price (who was heartily praised for how fast he was being moved along) just fought him. Moreover, Audley has wins over numerous "solid journeyman" including Sprott, Rogan, Deric Rossy, Danny Williams. Can you really make this argument? Of course you can, if you want, but its provably silly.
> 
> And then splitting hairs between white wolf and Dominic Guinn as if there is some extraordinary gulf between the two? White Wolf is shot but Dominic Guinn is, what, in his prime?
> 
> White Wolf, never been out before 9 rounds, can't give rounds? Bryant Jennings irreparably damaged him?


Audley lost to Rogan and Sprott as well, he only beat Rogan the 2nd time because it was over 3 rounds. If he is losing to what you call solid Journeymen he is no better than a solid journeyman himself. Audley was only ever a domestic level heavyweight, losses in his prime to Williams, Sprott snd Guinn showed his true level as a boxer. Audley was a step up for Wilder but then it was impossible to fight anyone at a lower level than he had been fighting at before, the only way was up for the opposition Wilder was facing.

But I think Liakovich is a sensible step up for Wilder. Yes he's past prime but he's not shot like some people are saying and is durable enough to take Wilder a few rounds. Liakovich is definitely a level above Audley and if Wilder passes this test which is no way a guarantee then he can start moving on wards and upwards.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Seriously, dude, you're blind. There's just no other reply.Whatever, haterz gonna hate. Enjoy yourself.


Watch it:





Tell me where Wilder hit Audley with one good CLEAR punch in that flurry?
Seriously: You are blind.

Stop nuthugging.

Windmilling is not good. Deal with it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Seriously, dude, you're blind. There's just no other reply.Whatever, haterz gonna hate. Enjoy yourself.


Well he is right. That windmilling was funny but thats not how you finish a fight. At least Wilder makes a small step up.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

sergei is so shot. gb is horrible


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> But I think Liakovich is a sensible step up for Wilder. Yes he's past prime but he's not shot like some people are saying and is durable enough to take Wilder a few rounds. Liakovich is definitely a level above Audley and if Wilder passes this test which is no way a guarantee then he can start moving on wards and upwards.


How do we know that?
He was quite good against Helenius. And got beaten down badly. Then he fought Jennings and his performance was nowhere near as good as it was against Helenius. And there he got beaten down badly too.

I dont think Liak has much left.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Well he is right. That windmilling was funny but thats not how you finish a fight. At least Wilder makes a small step up.


Audley doesn't punch back, so that is how you do it against a freezer like Audley.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Audley doesn't punch back, so that is how you do it against a freezer like Audley.


No. If you want to finish a fight you have to land clean punches. Something Wilder didnt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No. If you want to finish a fight you have to land clean punches. Something Wilder didnt.


According to cable he did.
I dont see any clean punches in the video though...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No. If you want to finish a fight you have to land clean punches. Something Wilder didnt.


He landed 3/4 punches while windmilling, not the cleanest but Audley went down good


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> He landed 3/4 punches while windmilling, not the cleanest but Audley went down good


He caught Audley on the gloves or side of the head. And many punches just hit the air.
Even the commentator said Wilder dindt catch Audley with one clear punch.

I dont say these punches on the glove doesnt have an effect. But if Cable says Wilder caught Audley with good clean punches in that flurry he is nuthugging.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> He landed 3/4 punches while windmilling, not the cleanest but Audley went down good


Audley went down from he first punch. Believe me if Wilder would have landed clean there Audley would have ben knocked out cold. And it dont takes much to stop Audley. But who even cares now. And the end it dont matters. I dont rate Wilder right now because so far he never faced a decent Opponent and his next fight is bad also.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Deontay Wilder is becoming a laughing stock!


He has always been a joke and always will be.

The *PROOF* of this is the biggest name on his boxing CV is Harrison. He is the biggest hype job in the whole of boxing, not just the HW division the whole sport.

What is more laughable is that people think he is the next American hope! Nope he's no hope...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Remember the people shitting on Wilder were also boosting up Fury and Price. LOL


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder's anchoring his first ever showtime main event on a friday night shobox card, how is that a hypejob?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Wilder's anchoring his first ever showtime main event on a friday night shobox card, how is that a hypejob?


 Brits just hating because Wlad complimented him. Wilder is a a hype job but Helenius, Fury, and Price aren't. LOL Chisora and Haye sadly are the best HWs in Brit and they aren't even that good and would both most likely be stopped by Chris Arreola.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Wilder's anchoring his first ever showtime main event on a friday night shobox card, how is that a hypejob?


He isnt hyped. Still is resume is dog shit and as a fan you can say that if you want. When is this card?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Remember the people shitting on Wilder were also boosting up Fury and Price. LOL


Fury and Price have beaten much better than Wilder has faced.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Fury and Price have beaten much better than Wilder has faced.


 The only name on Fury's resume is Chisora. The only name on Price's resume is thompson and he lost to him twice by knockout. LOL


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The only name on Fury's resume is Chisora. LOL


No.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Wilder's anchoring his first ever showtime main event on a friday night shobox card, how is that a hypejob?


After 28 fights??? Come on, wake up and smell the coffee. Hyped all the way through his so called career. Had it not been for his criminal record Chisora would have KO the chump.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> The only name on Fury's resume is Chisora. The only name on Price's resume is thompson and he lost to him twice by knockout. LOL


"Names"? Nobody is talking names, we are talking about the quality of fighter and Wilder has been very much lacking. In fact there is an argument that Hughie Fury fought a better fighter last night than Wilder has so far.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnH said:


> After 28 fights??? Come on, wake up and smell the coffee. Hyped all the way through his so called career. Had it not been for his criminal record Chisora would have KO the chump. "Names"? Nobody is talking names, we are talking about the quality of fighter and Wilder has been very much lacking. In fact there is an argument that Hughie Fury fought a better fighter last night than Wilder has so far.


 He hasn't been hyped at all. 
Yes names or live bodies on his resume.
Wilder is being brought up slowly and steadily and showing improvement every fight and every year, so you scared because Wilder would probably KO your favorite fighter. LOL
Hughie fury fought better comp than Wilder now?
Deontay got the island shook. LOL


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He hasn't been hyped at all.
> Yes names or live bodies on his resume.
> 
> Wilder is being brought up slowly and steadily and showing improvement every fight and every year, *so you scared because Wilder would probably KO your favorite fighter. LOL*
> ...


Ok, I'll play along - Who is my favourite fighter?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Ok, I'll play along - Who is my favourite fighter?


 Don't know and don't care who your favorite fighter is.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Don't know and don't care who your favorite fighter is.


So what was this quote from you about then - _*you scared because Wilder would probably KO your favorite fighter. LOL*_

I suggest you try to make your posts at least a little coherent my friend.

Your mate Wilder is a hypejob that is a fact, get over it and move on...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Its a joke to compare Wilder with Fury.
Fury fought much better opponents. Much better. And he fights now Haye on PPV.

You can compare Price with Wilder a bit. And we all know what happend to Price when he stepped up.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its a joke to compare Wilder with Fury.
> Fury fought much better opponents. Much better. And he fights now Haye on PPV.
> 
> You can compare Price with Wilder a bit. And we all know what happend to Price when he stepped up.


Would tend to agree with this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnH said:


> So what was this quote from you about then - _*you scared because Wilder would probably KO your favorite fighter. LOL*_ I suggest you try to make your posts at least a little coherent my friend. Your mate Wilder is a hypejob that is a fact, get over it and move on...


 LOL.
Wilder got you shook and your favorite fighter. Deal with it. LOL


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL.
> Wilder got you shook and your favorite fighter. Deal with it. LOL


 You Sound like a Little child.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

seriously Audley, Price, Lyakhovich, Manswell= as good as anyone on Fury's or David Price's resumes outside of Chisora and Thompson (don't say shot Cunningham was worth shit at HW after only having one win at HW vs a bum in Gavern who everyone knocks out and CUnningham couldn't even hurt). They really aren't that far apart resume wise the only difference is that Wilder has looked like beast whereas David Price been KO'd twice in a row and Fury's been getting dropped within an inch of KO by featherfisted fighters. 

UK= scurred of Wilder


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> seriously Audley, Price, Lyakhovich, Manswell= as good as anyone on Fury or David Price outside of Chisora and Thompson (don't say shot Cunningham was worth shit at HW after only having one win at HW vs a bum in Gavern who everyone knocks out and CUnningham couldn't even hurt). They really aren't that far apart resume wise the only difference is that Wilder has looked like beast whereas David Price been KO'd twice in a row and Fury's been getting dropped within an inch of KO by featherfisted fighters. UK= scurred of Wilder


 They really are


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They really are


it's true they actually pray that he doesn't fight a good fighter so they don't have to give him any credit if he wins. i remember when all these fools were saying audley was gonna ko him.

don't worry UK fans if Wilder is what you all say and pray he is then he will be exposed soon enough, he can only keep fighting better fighters now that he's getting showtime fights and has started the climb into better opposition. since last june it's been a slight step up in opposition level every few months which will continue until he proves his worth or gets exposed.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL.
> Wilder got you shook and your favorite fighter. Deal with it. LOL


Mate you are clueless.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Mate you are clueless.


Wilder all up in your dreams and in your head. LOL


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder all up in your dreams and in your head. LOL


Drink or drugs?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^ wakes up in cold sweat yelling wilder


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Wilder is fuckin'awful. Terrible, appalling, disgraceful. An excuse. You have to be seriously mentally retarded to think otherwise.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Watch it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, seek professional help immediately. - And whatever you do, don't drive until you get your meds.

Of the six shots Wilder threw after the initial KO punch, he connected solidly with 4 of them. One of those hit Audley's shoulder, so it technically wasn't a landed blow, big deal. A fifth punch just missed, glancing off Audley's glove.

There is seriously, SERIOUSLY something wrong with you. :rolleyes I'm sorry for you that part of your brain is missing. It must really suck. 
Remember to always wear that padded helmet when you go outside.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Only Wilder can attract the usual haters of Euro bums or the other insecure brits (No disrespect to the good ones, you know who you are). 

People always say he's been overhyped, by who exactly? Apart from an obscure boxing author, he's pretty much unknown even to most general boxing fans.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Only Wilder can attract the usual haters of Euro bums or the other insecure brits (No disrespect to the good ones, you know who you are).
> 
> People always say he's been overhyped, by who exactly? Apart from an obscure boxing author, he's pretty much unknown even to most general boxing fans.


He isnt hyped that true. His resume is dog shit. Also true. So what now? I am a hater now?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He isnt hyped that true. His resume is dog shit. Also true. So what now? I am a hater now?


Didn't say his resume was great either, but the usual suspects in here can't seem to hide their insecurities.
Well your in every Wilder thread, so if the shoe fits..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Didn't say his resume was great either, but the usual suspects in here can't seem to hide their insecurities.
> Well your in every Wilder thread, so if the shoe fits..


No. I am in this Wilder thread. Get real. And are you Stalking me that you know that I am in every Wilder thread?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, seek professional help immediately. - And whatever you do, don't drive until you get your meds.
> 
> Of the six shots Wilder threw after the initial KO punch, he connected solidly with 4 of them. One of those hit Audley's shoulder, so it technically wasn't a landed blow, big deal. A fifth punch just missed, glancing off Audley's glove.
> 
> ...


Yeah sure.
WICH SECOND?
I'm speaking of clean landed punches to the chin. Not gloves or side/top of the head.

But I guess the commentator cant see either?

Seriously: Do you even know what a clean punches is? A clean punch for me is a punch that connects to the chin of the opponent. And punches with the inside of the gloves doesnt count.

Please dont be so defensive in terms of Wilder. Sounds really weird.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

The level of debate from the Wilder supporters in this thread has descended to the level of a schoolyard argument, probably by design. Seriously guys, up your game.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> The level of debate from the Wilder supporters in this thread has descended to the level of a schoolyard argument, probably by design. Seriously guys, up your game.


Do you see clean landed punches in that flurry? I posted a Video.
The commentator, me and Berliner dont. Cableaddict does.

With clean punches I mean punches to the chin. And not punching with the INSIDE of the glove. I seriously think Cableaddict doesnt know what a clean punch is.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Do you see clean landed punches in that flurry? I posted a Video.
> The commentator, me and Berliner dont. Cableaddict does.
> 
> With clean punches I mean punches to the chin. And not punching with the INSIDE of the glove. I seriously think Cableaddict doesnt know what a clean punch is.


I'm not really that concerned to be honest, though for what it's worth I saw two right hands and maybe a hook (though the angle and quality of the vid makes it hard to see) and a lot of missed swings.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Brits just hating because Wlad complimented him. Wilder is a a hype job but Helenius, Fury, and Price aren't. LOL Chisora and Haye sadly are the best HWs in Brit and they aren't even that good and would both most likely be stopped by Chris Arreola.


Wilder is a 'hype-job', look at the buzz generated purely because he's undefeated with a 100% KO record yet his best wins are Audley Harrison, Kelvin Price and Kertson Manswell. That is the *definition *of a 'hype-job'.

However, yes, Price also was a hype-job because he'd beaten nobody of any real note aswell, mopping up at everybody at domestic level below the 3 best fighters in the country doesn't automatically make you the Klitschko heir-apparent. Helenius I don't rate either, but I don't think he's hyped, nobody really hypes him and a lot think he's over-rated, the same of which could be said about Fury to an extent.

Despite the nature of your post, you were actually making good points until you said that Haye would get knocked out by Chris Arreola. That just smacks of you getting irate that Haye would decimate every American heavyweight on the planet right now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> I'm not really that concerned to be honest, though for what it's worth I saw two right hands and maybe a hook (though the angle and quality of the vid makes it hard to see) and a lot of missed swings.


Well I see two right hands too. But these connected with the inside of the glove. Thats hardly a clean punch.
In fact: If you connect with the inside of the gloves its a foul.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder's not a "hype job" on the level of a Price or a Haye prior to the Wlad fight, but he's definitely getting a level of attention which he hasn't really earned thus far, mostly because of his 100% KO ratio, and the aggressive way he bangs out opponents. It's something that's appealing for casuals, and a good selling point down the line. It's also something that's easy for fans to imaginatively extend him doing to future, better opponents. Just the fact that he's continually mentioned alongside Fury, and often touted as being able to KO him, shows that some fans hold an unrealistic opinion of him. Fury's no great shakes, but he's done enough thus far to be ranked a clear level above Wilder.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well I see two right hands too. But these connected with the inside of the glove. Thats hardly a clean punch.
> In fact: If you connect with the inside of the gloves its a foul.


Wilder's finishing skills need a lot of polishing, but ultimately he still got the stoppage here so it's a pretty quibbling thing to argue about IMO.

It might become a liability for him down the line, however.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Wilder's not a "hype job" on the level of a Price or a Haye prior to the Wlad fight, but he's definitely getting a level of attention which he hasn't really earned thus far, mostly because of his 100% KO ratio, and the aggressive way he bangs out opponents. It's something that's appealing for casuals, and a good selling point down the line. It's also something that's easy for fans to imaginatively extend him doing to future, better opponents. Just the fact that he's continually mentioned alongside Fury, and often touted as being able to KO him, shows that some fans hold an unrealistic opinion of him. Fury's no great shakes, but he's done enough thus far to be ranked a clear level above Wilder.


From who though? He got attention in the UK because of Audley's name recognition but that's about it, as I said before apart from an obscure internet boxing writer and forum members, he's still an unknown at this point and should be treated as such, so I don't see where the unwarranted attention comes from. You would be hard pressed to find anyone that has seen any of his fights even from the most die hard boxing fans.



Berliner said:


> No. I am in this Wilder thread. Get real. And are you Stalking me that you know that I am in every Wilder thread?


As you were in many back at ESB along with the same usual suspects, your obsession with Wilder is becoming quite strange.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> As you were in many back at ESB along with the same usual suspects, your obsession with Wilder is becoming quite strange.


And you were to in almost every Wilder thread.
Your obsession with Wilder is becoming quite strange.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't understand the hate for Wilder. Sure, his career has been a bit laughable so far, but he never had much of an amateur background to leap into the deep end of the pro game. He seems like a likable guy in interviews and such, too. 

Also, there's not any real "hype" behind him. Price, on the other hand...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ha


What exactly is the point in bumping this two year old thread?


----------

